

A Quick Look Into The Math Of Animations With JavaScript - aditiyaa1
http://coding.smashingmagazine.com/2011/10/04/quick-look-math-animations-javascript/

======
davidsiems
Cool article, it left out my favorite function though:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smoothstep>

This is the magic sauce you need. (more visual demo here:
<http://sol.gfxile.net/interpolation/index.html>)

------
tychonoff
The author shunned mathematics in favor of programming, but this exercise
showed why that was a mistake.

Compared to serious mathematics, programming is relatively trivial.

With mathematics, you can do anything in computing.

Without it, you're reduced to this feeble exercise in self-enlightment.

~~~
jc4p
I completely agree with you. This line:

    
    
      As humans, however, degrees ranging from 0 to 360 are much easier to read. That’s why you can and should convert between them with this simple formula.
    

Made be cringe.

~~~
ars
Radians made no sense to me - until I found out the relationship to PI and
then it's a much more natural was of describing angle - especially if you use
Tau.

------
unwind
Very classical material, especially if you've ever been (as the author)
writing demos/intros in the 80s/90s
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demoscene>). I have many memories of writing
basic programs that spat out sine tables, since it wasn't possible to compute
something as complex as a sine in real-time.

~~~
gord
yes, I much enjoyed flipcode.com back in the day, particularly Alex
Champandards series - [http://www.flipcode.com/archives/The_Art_of_Demomaking-
Issue...](http://www.flipcode.com/archives/The_Art_of_Demomaking-
Issue_01_Prologue.shtml)

I played with Javascript sine animations as a way of introduce the idea of
sine function in some intuitive way.

Eg Two Rotating Circles - [http://quantblog.wordpress.com/2011/10/05/adding-
circles-jav...](http://quantblog.wordpress.com/2011/10/05/adding-circles-
javascript-animation-of-fourier-series/)

I think Javascript hacking in a web page is todays equivalent to hacking GW-
Basic, Turbo Pascal or A86 assembler for my generation.

~~~
unwind
Of course, back in (my) day, the web didn't exist, so there was no
flipcode.com. :| Now off to trim the lawn.

------
apitaru
Reading this tutorial reminded me of the first time I realized how handy a bit
of math can be for animation. I think it was this little ease-out snippet that
opened my eyes (served me well for years to come):

posX += (destX - posX)/ slowdownRate

Moves an item like so: X....X...X..X.X

------
jtchang
This ball is so much fun to play with! Single click to where you want the ball
to go.

<http://www.robertpenner.com/easing/easing_demo.html>

